# Gheenoe LT10



## Leo_Sr5

Hello Yall,

Haven’t officially introduced myself yet. New Gheenoe LT10 here from South florida!

I have a question if anyone can calm my nerves on this, ordered a 15HP engine for my LT10 that is rated for 10hp. I know Florida law says that’s a no no but i’ve never seen FWC checking that. Should i cancel the order and get a 10? hate second guessing myself but please someone shed some light here.


----------



## southerncannuck

I put a 9.9 on my 154 Gheenoe when I bad it built for the same legal considerations you are concerned about. I wanted to insure the boat. But I regret it. My boat runs 18-19 mph typically. 

The Gheenoe is a small boat that easily gets upset by boat wakes. I found that the boats that make the biggest wakes rarely go over 24 mph. Had I put a 15 hp on it I could stay ahead of them.


----------



## Leo_Sr5

So then i’ll just have my cooler cover the sticker lol


----------



## southerncannuck

Someone might be able to verify but I seem to remember reading that Suzuki outboards can be Fairly simply upgraded to higher horsepower. If true you could buy a 9.9 and have It bumped up to 15/20hp. The serial numbers and cowling would still indicate that it’s a 9.9 hp motor. I doubt any law enforcement or insurance investigators would ever dig that deep.


----------



## Leo_Sr5

Man i won’t sweat it i guess. Plenty of people are running a higher HP on the LT10s guess it’s a risk we need to take


----------



## Scotty-B

I have a 40hp and haven't had any problem. I receive more complements than anything. I did mention it by mistake to an FWC officer, he more or less gave me a verbal warning, but he wasn't too concerned; i was being to friendly. Just remove the sticker. You will be fine. You are a small craft and going in areas FWC doesn't go. I would not worry.


----------



## Leo_Sr5

Scotty-B said:


> I have a 40hp and haven't had any problem. I receive more complements than anything. I did mention it by mistake to an FWC officer, he more or less gave me a verbal warning, but he wasn't too concerned; i was being to friendly. Just remove the sticker. You will be fine. You are a small craft and going in areas FWC doesn't go. I would not worry.


You my friend are crazy,... just wondering how fast are you going? for a friend..


----------



## Scotty-B

Leo_Sr5 said:


> You my friend are crazy,... just wondering how fast are you going? for a friend..


Crazy controlled, if the conditions are right, she tops out at 36 mph. Cruising speed is in mid 20s. The power is needed we you are fully loaded with two people. Never felt like it was to much power. I think it normal. I'm a pretty conservative driver.


----------



## Leo_Sr5

Man that’s pretty nice, id be happy with mid 20s as southern said above i’d like to be able to speed past trouble. I’m super anxious taking her out friday. Wish me luck


----------



## southerncannuck

“I’msuper anxious taking her outfriday.“

you’re going to smile like a kid on Christmas morning


----------



## Leo_Sr5

you have no idea. This is MY first boat ever. Been on boats plenty of times but since my dad got rid of his 21 ft center console 3 years ago i’ve been itching for an affordable and reliable skiff. Just looking at het makes me blush. Taking her out of Cudjoe Key to Content Key. Will post pictures


----------



## Moonpie

In looking at the Tohatsu 10 hp vs the 15 hp they both weigh the same @ 95 lbs.

If however you have an accident and someone is injured or killed, even if it was the other persons fault, you may have put yourself in a liable position.

Personally I would stick to the rated HP and eliminate the worry. Go out and enjoy your boat without aways looking over your shoulder.

Best of luck with the decision and your new boat.


----------



## noeettica

We have a guy that runs a 20 hp Zuke on a 15-4 no problems

your Lt-10 is a step above that .

So no problems ...run the snot out of her and report back ...


----------



## Leo_Sr5

noeettica said:


> We have a guy that runs a 20 hp Zuke on a 15-4 no problems
> 
> your Lt-10 is a step above that .
> 
> So no problems ...run the snot out of her and report back ...


Well used it last friday was doing 23 mph per phone GPS. was out at Content Key out of Big Pine Key Florida. was going against 1-3 ft swells per marine report. I love the engine i ended up using less than 3 gallons of gas in a trip that including the no wake zone was over 30 miles in total. It was the wife and I plus a cooler. Not sure why people say these gheenoes can’t handle a light chop, wet ride? Yup but a fun one! water was amazing though, so I could see why some people wouldn’t want a wet ride while up north fishing in cooler waters.


----------



## Leo_Sr5




----------



## noeettica

Sounds great ! And you have the skill set to make it work . 

We need "Chop Instructors" to show others how it's done !

Congrats 2 u


----------

